# Brian Strain Documentary



## Michael Strain (Aug 17, 2020)

My name is Michael Strain, I'm Brian Strain's Little brother and I am currently in preproduction for a documentary about Brian, his life both personally and as a martial artist.  If anyone on here knows/knew my brother and is interested in what I'm doing, feel free to e-mail me.


----------



## Michael Strain (May 21, 2021)

Michael Strain said:


> My name is Michael Strain, I'm Brian Strain's Little brother and I am currently in preproduction for a documentary about Brian, his life both personally and as a martial artist.  If anyone on here knows/knew my brother and is interested in what I'm doing, feel free to e-mail me.


  Hello again everybody.
Unfortunately because of the Covid pandemic, I had to cancel the preproduction of the documentary.  I'm hoping things are opened enough later this year to start up production again.  My company's website is currently down for maintenance so please contact me at my personal e-mail   Mickeystrain@live.com.


----------

